# PVC wine rack



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 16, 2008)

started this in the mead thread but not the proper place.


10' x 4" insulated pvc made 15 sections 8" long. ID is 4". Solid PVC to heavy and would have been hard to cut with my hand saw.









Used rasp to clean off spurs and washed
pvc laminated over some type of styrofoam insulation








finished the task.. except for the wine bottles and need to install permanent spacers on the sides. should be able to get quite a few more on that one shelf. Veggies.. they gotta go. Picture a little dark but my flash broke on camera.. so what do I do replace camera or use those funds for wine making supplies and equipment.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 16, 2008)

That will be a really pretty wine rack...except....I's not big enough.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 16, 2008)

I know... when that gets filled up... just to the right of that is a cubby hole 36" wide, 47" high and Hmmm I think 30" deep... should be able to stash quite a few in that area... This is our spare bedroom/grandaughters toy storage room. Other than this area...thats it. I have a split level house, no basement. Only 1,600 sq ft. Maybe a Wine room addition? *Edited by: RkyMtnWine *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes, you are going to need more room or start drinking!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, have to rethink this layout. I am a day care PaPa for my 3 year old grandaughter. Lost her for a minute... went up to the room where the wine is stored... Thesweetheartwas playing musical wine bottles with my strawberry and the pvc cubbies ... she was having fun.. thats what counts. but not good for the wine.


----------

